# Newbie on TAM!



## ShawnDmi (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello, we are new here(me and my hubby), we are glad to be here and ready to share our marriage life experience!


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

ShawnDmi said:


> Hello, we are new here(me and my hubby), we are glad to be here and ready to share our marriage life experience!


Thanks for clarifyingthat its two of you.
I saw several posts from different gender viewpoints (husband,wife) and wondered if we had a troll on our board.
Welcome to TAM


----------

